# The Vintage HiFi thread on KKF



## Matus (Oct 18, 2019)

I though it was about the time to start a thread on Vntage HiFi here on KKF. I know - there is a ton of fora and FB groups on this topic, but I would specifically like to discuss:

What Vitage HiFi setups or components do you have & use?
What is the best Vintage system you had a chance to experience first person?
Do you have plans to get to it or upgrade - what are you looking to get?
What style of music do you listen to?
How & Why did you get into vintage HiFi?
Why am I asking? I plan to get a Vintage-centered HiFi setup myself - mainly because I have heard a few systems and was amazed what they can deliver for prices that are within reach (say a honyaki or two). I know that there are top end modern systems, but I would rather buy a Porsche instead if I had the dough.

Currently the baseline I am looking at is Revox 250B paired with Inifinity Renaissance 90 loudspeakers (I heard the speakers and loved the clarity).


----------



## Lars (Oct 18, 2019)

I not really into "high end" hifi, but I have an old B&O Beosystem 10 in the kitchen that I absolutely love.
It's fed from a Apple Airport Express which lets me stream from my Itunes library where my music collection is stored.
Very convenient and sounds awesome. I really enjoy listening to music while cooking.


----------



## DamageInc (Oct 20, 2019)

I have some vintage TDL Reference Standard speakers from 1990.

Still sound absolutely amazing.


----------



## Lars (Oct 20, 2019)

70 kg a piece, nice!


----------



## LostHighway (Oct 20, 2019)

Most of my stereo system dates from the late 1990s to the mid-2000s but I don't really consider that "vintage". Vintage audio to me references the late 1950s through the mid-1960s: value/tube amps, idler drive turntables like the Thorens TD-124 or Garrard 301, and horn loudspeakers (Altec, Klipsch,...). Perhaps the dwindling numbers of us still interested in large footprint component audio from the 1950 through the 2000s might be more properly lumped together as dinosaur audio enthusiasts. I almost never encounter anyone under 50 interested in this type of audio systems. I do meet people under 50 who have relatively expensive systems but those systems are almost entirely built around headphone listening rather than loudspeakers and have a much smaller physical footprint. If they own loudspeakers at all they tend to be KEF Q50 size or smaller. 
I'm pressed for time right now but I'd be happy to return to this later.


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 20, 2019)

I have a few pieces from the early-to-mid-'80s, and I do not consider them vintage either (a B&O turntable, a Nak tape deck, and Audible Illusions preamp). My Bryston amp and Von Schweikert speakers are close to 25 years old, and are definitely not vintage in my eyes. I did, however, recently pick up a Sony R2R, a Revox R2R, and a Fisher receiver, that are all from the late '60s. But I have not had time to get them cleaned up, etc. so I can try them out without damaging anything.


----------



## Matus (Oct 20, 2019)

You guys are hard core on that term ‘vintage’ ... I like that!  But how are we going to call that ‘neither-vintage-nor-modern-LoFi’ stuff? 

@LostHighway - I am looking forward hearing more from you when the time


----------



## The Edge (Oct 20, 2019)

Best speakers I've ever heard was at a CES convention in Las Vegas in 1997. We walked into a booth, and the guy said, "Hold on a second, stand right there!" Then, a symphony arose around us, and we were in the middle of a concert. The speakers were Aerial Acoustic model 10T's. If only I had the money or space. Nothing has come close since, though I don't normally get a chance to hear things like that. Not sure what they used to power those puppies, but still something I'll never forget. Probably not considered vintage, but world class none the less.


----------



## LostHighway (Oct 20, 2019)

I'm about to leave on a trip but I've grabbed a spare minute or two.
"value" in the above post was meant to read valve for the English terminology of what North Americans generally call tubes. My personal experience is that solid state gear didn't really even start to get sonically decent until the late 1970s although there were some quite good tuners produced in the 1970s. For the most part my personal opinion is that the best solid state gear finally caught up to the best tube gear in the 2000s. Differences remain and how you weight those differences may deliver a different judgement. Tube circuits tend to be simpler and easier to repair but most amplifiers will go at least a decade or two before needing work, IME most often the power supply capacitors deteriorate first.
All for now.


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 20, 2019)

There is a hi-fi show in the Washington, DC in a week or two. A local shop (Deja Vu) always has some very, very cool vintage gear. They build some of their own gear using reclaimed parts, including some very cool speakers using rebuilt vintage compression drivers. The 'vintage' system they had last year was incredible (and was well into 6 digits...). I'm hoping to carve out a few hours to go to the show again this year.


----------



## GoodMagic (Oct 20, 2019)

I’ve been into audio since high school, and have pretty much kept all the gear I’ve used over the years. I have a vintage dynaco integrated tube amp, audio research integrated tube amp, hafler pre amp and power amp, duntech pcl3 speakers that I’ve had for at least 25 yrs. I recently upgraded my power amp and pre amp to benchmark. I still use my rega CD player, Ayre dac and harbeth compact 7s, all approaching 15 yrs. not vintage, but getting close. I gravitate towards clean but warm sounding components that highlight midrange- voice and acoustic music, which I listen to most. Not sure why I keep the really old stuff, probably because I value them more than what I could sell them for.


----------



## ACHiPo (Oct 20, 2019)

Hmm not sure what "vintage" is, but I have two Atmasphere OTL monoblocks I built as a kit in the 90s--think the design goes back to 1980 or so--may be vintage? Also shown is a Well Tempered Turntable (definitely vintage--c. 1985). Oh, and it sounds pretty good--just ask Michi.


----------



## Michi (Oct 20, 2019)

"Vintage" is anything I bought before I was 30 

My stereo:

Sony TA-E80ES preamp
Sony TA-N330ES power amp
Sony CDP-XA50ES CD player
Sony ST-SB920 tuner
Nakamichi Dragon tape deck
Denon DP-57L turntable
JBL Ti5000 speakers


----------



## Michi (Oct 20, 2019)

ACHiPo said:


> Oh, and it sounds pretty good--just ask Michi.


Yep, can confirm that. A little better than just "pretty good", actually


----------



## Bill13 (Oct 21, 2019)

The Edge said:


> Best speakers I've ever heard was at a CES convention in Las Vegas in 1997. We walked into a booth, and the guy said, "Hold on a second, stand right there!" Then, a symphony arose around us, and we were in the middle of a concert. The speakers were Aerial Acoustic model 10T's. If only I had the money or space. Nothing has come close since, though I don't normally get a chance to hear things like that. Not sure what they used to power those puppies, but still something I'll never forget. Probably not considered vintage, but world class none the less.



I had the same experience when I first heard the 10T's, powered by Spectral amps, and ended up buying a used pair about 15 years ago. My wife did not like the looks so those were sold and replaced by the Aerial 7B model which are now up in my office (powered by a MA 6200 integrated amplifier). Model 9's are now in the family room.


----------



## Bill13 (Oct 21, 2019)

The Edge said:


> Best speakers I've ever heard was at a CES convention in Las Vegas in 1997. We walked into a booth, and the guy said, "Hold on a second, stand right there!" Then, a symphony arose around us, and we were in the middle of a concert. The speakers were Aerial Acoustic model 10T's. If only I had the money or space. Nothing has come close since, though I don't normally get a chance to hear things like that. Not sure what they used to power those puppies, but still something I'll never forget. Probably not considered vintage, but world class none the less.



I had the same experience when I first heard the 10T's, powered by Spectral amps, and ended up buying a used pair about 15 years ago. My wife did not like the looks so those were sold and replaced by the Aerial 7B model which are now up in my office (powered by a MA 6200 integrated amplifier). Model 9's are now in the family room.


----------



## podzap (Oct 21, 2019)

1992 circa Adcom amp and pre-amp, and Polk Audio speakers, both still in perfect condition.


----------



## Chefget (Oct 21, 2019)

My vintage stuff is from back when we called it 'Stereo'  mainly mid to late 70's... I was a student (re: broke living on Mac& cheese and turning 1/4 lbs) so this equipment isn't as high end as some here

GAS Thoebe preamp





Dahlquist DQ10's that I configured into DQ10a's after Mr Dahlquist sent the parts





Transcriptors table with the Vestigal tonearm, ADC XLM MkIII cartridge





And a grail for me in college, the Harmon Kardon Rabco ST-7! Shure V15 Type III cartridge (Shure stopped making phono cartridges in 2018...this cartridge now sells for >$400, replacement stylus >$200 if you can find one!!).






A little later Magneplanar MG3.6R (and a pair of Magnepans, both sitting in the corner  )






Oh, and a small pair of Magneplanar 'Wings')






More up in the attic...


----------



## GoodMagic (Oct 22, 2019)

I bet those Maggie’s sound great, shame they are not being used. I had smg a in college, with a hafler dh 200 amp and 110 preamp. First system that mesmerized me with its sound. I still miss the Maggie’s, and have almost bought a Lrs several times. 

I also remember those Dahlquests, way back in the 1980s.


----------



## LostHighway (Oct 22, 2019)

I worked in high end audio shops, primarily as a second job for the discounts, from the mid-1970 through 2000. The shops I worked for carried most although far from all of the major high end brands.
For people considering buying 20th C equipment I strongly encourage you to look at repair-ability before any money changes hands. Some loudspeaker drivers are now unobtainable and repair/re-coning isn't always a viable option. Also, some of the semiconductors used during this period are no longer available. With tube/valve gear if the transformers are in good shape you are probably safe on the repair front although some tubes will now cost you hundreds of dollars.
I'm not sure of the situation post Charles Hansen's death but Ayre Acoustics has always offered exemplary support. Bryston, Vandersteen and a few other have also been very good. Mark Levinson/Madrigal support deteriorated markedly after they were acquired by Harmon International . Harmon has in turn since been sold to Samsung. Audio Research was sold in 2008 after Bill Johnson's death and acquired by the same corporate umbrella that also own Sonus Faber, McIntosh, Wadi, and Sumiko. Quad, Mission, and Wharfdale were all sold off and some of those have changed hands a couple times. B&W was sold to EVA Automation. Definitive Technology, Classe (briefly owned by B&W)', Polk, and Marantz were all part of Sound United but Class' has since been sold again. Nelson Pass sold Threshold in 1997 and since then has designed and operated as Pass Labs. Dan D'Augustino and family members lost control of Krell in 2009 and he now operates as Dan D'Augustino Inc. The fortunes of high end audio have been declining for at least a couple decades and more sales and brand extinctions are near certain.
Competent independent repair people for high end brands are quite rare, at least in North America, and I personally prefer to deal with the manufacturer when possible. I also don't want to deal with international shipping. These factors tend to bias me toward North American products. If I lived in the U.K. I'd be biased toward English and Scottish products. 

Over the years I've heard a ton of great products. The original Quad ESL 57s were remarkable in their day and still remarkable as part of the Levinson HQD system. I think the Atma-Sphere M-60s and MA-1s are great. The Nagra preamps where fairly amazing as were some of the Goldmund amps. The Spendor BC-1 which became the Spendor SP-1 and then the 1/2 were all great performance per dollar in their day. I was wowed by the Sequerra Metronome Pyramid system when it was new. Some of the Magneplanar models have been excellent. 

I'm happy to answer questions but I have definite biases so please take anything I have to say as just my opinion.


----------



## ashy2classy (Oct 23, 2019)

Very cool thread. I was just checking to see if there's a HIFI thread on KKF because I was going to start one called All Things HiFi.


----------



## Chefget (Oct 23, 2019)

GoodMagic said:


> I bet those Maggie’s sound great, shame they are not being used. I had smg a in college, with a hafler dh 200 amp and 110 preamp. First system that mesmerized me with its sound. I still miss the Maggie’s, and have almost bought a Lrs several times.
> 
> I also remember those Dahlquests, way back in the 1980s.



Yep, got the Dahlquists in '74...had the woofers redone in the '90s. The Maggies still sound great, but they really can't compare to the GoldenEar Triton References now playing....


----------



## dafox (Oct 29, 2019)

What music source/medium do most use now? I've got about 700 cd's sitting in boxes and listen to steaming music now.


----------



## LostHighway (Oct 29, 2019)

I listen to about 65% CDs, 25% vinyl, 5% FM radio and 5% streaming. I started a project to set up a server for 24 bit FLAC files but it bogged down for the moment.


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 29, 2019)

dafox said:


> What music source/medium do most use now? I've got about 700 cd's sitting in boxes and listen to steaming music now.


I ripped all of our CDs onto a desktop last winter, but I still play them 50% of the time vs streaming from the computer. Occasionally play an album, but my vinyl collection is tiny (CDs hit the market when I was building my music collection, and a friend worked at a music store and would give me good discounts on DCs). One of these days I'll give Tidal a try.


----------



## ButlerHoosierChef (Oct 30, 2019)

Well to start I have an old Victrola record player from the late 1890s early 1900s that I have had the pleasure of hearing once. After that I run an old marantz and old Onkyo Grand Integra power amps with 4 Energy Reference Connoisseurs as my fronts and backs in my surround sound system. I have used other speakers like advents cerwin Vega old JBLs Dahlquist etc but never been able to shake that sweet sound that I get from those ref cons. My budget can't afford much better yet. Haha.


----------



## GoodMagic (Oct 30, 2019)

I remember those energy speakers too, they were a great product! Heard them in some upscale audio showroom in nyc probably 1982. Same time I heard duntech pcl-3s, which I own, and infinite slope, which became jospeh audio. Losthiway, I appreciate your comments. I have a original pair of spica tc 50s, but I rarely use them. Drivers are long since discontinued.


----------



## Lars (Oct 30, 2019)

dafox said:


> What music source/medium do most use now?


All my CD's have been ripped into iTunes and get streamed to my living room stereo or my kitchen radio - or both. 
Remote controlled by an app on my phone. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## Michi (Oct 30, 2019)

When the first iPod with a 160 GB drive came out, I caved in because I could fit all of my CDs (north of 500) on it as high bit rate rips. Then I spent a few weeks ripping and tagging everything, a few disks at a time. It was worth it, even though it was a lot of work.


----------



## Ryndunk (Oct 30, 2019)

Streaming or vinyl.


WildBoar said:


> of these days I'll give Tidal a try.


I've been using Tidal for streaming for a few years now and I really like it. Great sound quality and the library is pretty solid. Only been a few times they didn't have the recording I was looking for. I think if they have a weak link it's the classical library and that is only if you are looking for very specific recordings, that seems to be getting better too though. Give it a try.


----------



## Matus (Oct 30, 2019)

I plan to stream from Spotify (I know I know, not a full CD quality) as I have been using it for a while, so that will be a starting point for me. I did convert some 100 CDs to MP3, but most of that is available via streaming services anyhow.


----------



## ButlerHoosierChef (Oct 30, 2019)

So I have ripped all of my fathers music from CDs that he had collected back in the early 80s. I can only select his and mys favorite songs cause after we filled up a 1 terabyte hd with just his music. My dad was a music connoisseur much like his speakers. Haha. That is something I inherited from him.


----------



## dafox (Oct 30, 2019)

Ryndunk said:


> Streaming or vinyl.
> 
> I've been using Tidal for streaming for a few years now and I really like it. Great sound quality and the library is pretty solid. Only been a few times they didn't have the recording I was looking for. I think if they have a weak link it's the classical library and that is only if you are looking for very specific recordings, that seems to be getting better too though. Give it a try.


I just got Tidal a few days ago, happy with the sound quality, trying out their radio stations, comparing Tidal to Pandora, Spotify, and YouTube music.


----------



## stringer (Oct 31, 2019)

I inherited a hifi stereo about 10 years ago when a close friend passed away. It would be about 25 years old now. I still have the speakers. I lost the original Arcam tube receiver about 4 years ago. My cat pulled a cable out while it was on and something blew. I tried to have it repaired but I was told it would cost me $500 to evaluate it with no guarantee they could get it working again. The same unit in working condition was selling for about $200 used. I reluctantly decided to modernize. I got an Anthem MRX 520 with a Bluesound Node 2 and a Roku stick. It still powers my 25 year old Martin Logan SL3 
*Electrostatic (I'm not sure what hydrostatic means)
loudspeakers. They are big, loud, and wonderful.


----------



## dafox (Oct 31, 2019)

stringer said:


> I inherited a hifi stereo about 10 years ago when a close friend passed away. It would be about 25 years old now. I still have the speakers. I lost the original Arcam tube receiver about 4 years ago. My cat pulled a cable out while it was on and something blew. I tried to have it repaired but I was told it would cost me $500 to evaluate it with no guarantee they could get it working again. The same unit in working condition was selling for about $200 used. I reluctantly decided to modernize. I got an Anthem MRX 520 with a Bluesound Node 2 and a Roku stick. It still powers my 25 year old Martin Logan SL3 hydrostatic loudspeakers. They are big, loud, and wonderful.
> 
> View attachment 63803


Lucky dog!


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 31, 2019)

stringer said:


> *Electrostatic (I'm not sure what hydrostatic means)


Well, since you asked...

hy·dro·stat·ic
/ˌhīdrəˈstadik/
_adjective_

relating to or denoting the equilibrium of liquids and the pressure exerted by liquid at rest.
"the hydrostatic pressure of the cell"


Very nice speakers. I wish I had a room I could use them in. One of the best -sounding systems I have ever heard was set up in a small hi-fi store nearby about 30 years ago, and it used MLs and made some beautiful music. It is one of two systems I will always be striving to match sound-wise.


----------



## LostHighway (Nov 2, 2019)

To restate some cautions from my post above, older conventional speakers are generally a semi-safe purchase, if they work they work. Older electrostatics and planar magnetics can be a more troublesome matter. UV light ages the mylar. Electrostats attract dust and smoke particulates which can adhere to the diaphragm and add significant mass*. Arcing can burn holes in the diaphragm. The glue for the "voice coil" on planar magnetics can fail. Magnepan has been good about supporting old product but shipping costs can be significant. There are some cottage industry craftspeople keeping old Quad ESL 57s refreshed and running but not all old electrostats are so fortunate. Ribbon drivers are fragile to begin with and the ribbons don't have an infinite lifespan.

* Personally I would never even consider used elctrostats from a smoking household, that has cat,s and deep love of making fried food.


----------



## stringer (Nov 2, 2019)

LostHighway said:


> * Personally I would never even consider used elctrostats from a smoking household, that has cat,s and deep love of making fried food.




Well that's ok with me. Mine aren't for sale anyway.


----------



## ian (Nov 2, 2019)

stringer said:


> I inherited a hifi stereo about 10 years ago when a close friend passed away. It would be about 25 years old now. I still have the speakers. I lost the original Arcam tube receiver about 4 years ago. My cat pulled a cable out while it was on and something blew. I tried to have it repaired but I was told it would cost me $500 to evaluate it with no guarantee they could get it working again. The same unit in working condition was selling for about $200 used. I reluctantly decided to modernize. I got an Anthem MRX 520 with a Bluesound Node 2 and a Roku stick. It still powers my 25 year old Martin Logan SL3
> *Electrostatic (I'm not sure what hydrostatic means)
> loudspeakers. They are big, loud, and wonderful.
> 
> View attachment 63803



I can almost hear the swish, swish of the blade on the stone. Best use of fancy speakers is youtube sharpening videos, for sure.  

Wonder if Jon makes Blu-ray versions of his vids for an even more immersive experience.


----------



## stringer (Nov 2, 2019)

ian said:


> I can almost hear the swish, swish of the blade on the stone. Best use of fancy speakers is youtube sharpening videos, for sure.
> 
> Wonder if Jon makes Blu-ray versions of his vids for an even more immersive experience.



Ha. I think it's actually a Peter Nowlan video. I like to put him on while I'm cleaning up around the house. He's very soothing.


----------



## ian (Nov 2, 2019)

stringer said:


> Ha. I think it's actually a Peter Nowlan video. I like to put him on while I'm cleaning up around the house. He's very soothing.



Totally, was speaking more generally. I feel like I know Jon’s torso like the back of my hand at this point. (TMI?) I’ve watched Peter Nowlan a bit less. I find it too easy to get blissed out watching his vids and forget that I'm supposed to be learning.


----------



## nutmeg (Nov 2, 2019)

Matus said:


> I though it was about the time to start a thread on Vntage HiFi here on KKF. I know - there is a ton of fora and FB groups on this topic, but I would specifically like to discuss:
> 
> What Vitage HiFi setups or components do you have & use?
> What is the best Vintage system you had a chance to experience first person?
> ...


I like the very german build quality of Revox, like Leica cameras. Built to be used.
In Munich, there is not so much choice for radio but I never thought to sell my 760..


----------



## dafox (Aug 9, 2021)

Looking for a vintage cd player to play my cd's that have been sitting in storage for the last 14 years. Have any recommendations, there are lots of them on ebay. Found a vintage audio store nearby. Anyone still listen to their cd's?


----------



## M1k3 (Aug 10, 2021)

dafox said:


> Looking for a vintage cd player to play my cd's that have been sitting in storage for the last 14 years. Have any recommendations, there are lots of them on ebay. Found a vintage audio store nearby. Anyone still listen to their cd's?


In the car


----------



## MarcelNL (Aug 10, 2021)

ripped all of them, they are now sitting inside my music server.

Vintage: my Klangfilm Cinema (backup amp) qualifies KL204a it dates back to the early fifties, or my full range units going back to the seventies.

There is a fairly large scene of people using vintage Cinema audio gear, much of it dating back to the days when the talkies began.


I'm currently on the lookout for a 16" turntable that does not cost an arm and two legs (LOVE the RCA 70D cabinet).


----------



## LostHighway (Aug 10, 2021)

dafox said:


> Looking for a vintage cd player to play my cd's that have been sitting in storage for the last 14 years. Have any recommendations, there are lots of them on ebay. Found a vintage audio store nearby. Anyone still listen to their cd's?



Define how vintage you are looking for and what you're prepared to spend. The players from the 1980s and early-to-mid 1990s all had substantial sonic problems. The laser and the drive sled will fail eventually on all CD players and finding replacements can be difficult if not impossible. The Wadia 830, circa late 1990s, was first semi-affordable CD player that I thought sounded relatively good (approaching analogue quality) and they were solidly built. The Ayre CX-7 came along a few years later and was sonically better yet. Ayre has had a history of excellent product support but most of high end audio is a dying field these days so I make no guarantees for the future. I would avoid California Audio Labs players because of reliability concerns, they also didn't sound quite as good as the Wadia or Ayre. The Theta Miles also didn't sound as good (more closed in) as the Wadia or the Ayre but it was well built. All these are likely to be around $1k - $1.5k used.

At the midfi end of the market certain Marantz, Pioneer, and JVC models had a following but I'd have to do some research as I don't recall which specific models. The OPPO universal players supposedly sound okay but I've never heard one playing CDs (as opposed to DVDs or Blu-rays). The Rega CD players weren't bad, although not to my taste, and not always paragons of reliability. I'm not sure how well supported they may be.


----------



## MarcelNL (Aug 10, 2021)

if hifi is good enough any Bluray or DVD player should be capable of playing your CDs, think that by now they give away used DVP players as they do with VHS tapes.


----------



## dafox (Aug 10, 2021)

LostHighway said:


> Define how vintage you are looking for and what you're prepared to spend. The players from the 1980s and early-to-mid 1990s all had substantial sonic problems. The laser and the drive sled will fail eventually on all CD players and finding replacements can be difficult if not impossible. The Wadia 830, circa late 1990s, was first semi-affordable CD player that I thought sounded relatively good (approaching analogue quality) and they were solidly built. The Ayre CX-7 came along a few years later and was sonically better yet. Ayre has had a history of excellent product support but most of high end audio is a dying field these days so I make no guarantees for the future. I would avoid California Audio Labs players because of reliability concerns, they also didn't sound quite as good as the Wadia or Ayre. The Theta Miles also didn't sound as good (more closed in) as the Wadia or the Ayre but it was well built. All these are likely to be around $1k - $1.5k used.
> 
> At the midfi end of the market certain Marantz, Pioneer, and JVC models had a following but I'd have to do some research as I don't recall which specific models. The OPPO universal players supposedly sound okay but I've never heard one playing CDs (as opposed to DVDs or Blu-rays). The Rega CD players weren't bad, although not to my taste, and not always paragons of reliability. I'm not sure how well supported they may be.


Thank you for the info and recommendations. What would you recommend in the $300 range?


----------



## dafox (Aug 10, 2021)

MarcelNL said:


> if hifi is good enough any Bluray or DVD player should be capable of playing your CDs, think that by now they give away used DVP players as they do with VHS tapes.


Ya, I'm thinking of getting a $33 Sony dvd/cd player just to play my cd's.


----------



## gregfisk (Aug 10, 2021)

Bill13 said:


> I had the same experience when I first heard the 10T's, powered by Spectral amps, and ended up buying a used pair about 15 years ago. My wife did not like the looks so those were sold and replaced by the Aerial 7B model which are now up in my office (powered by a MA 6200 integrated amplifier). Model 9's are now in the family room.


I have a pair of Arial 7Bs as well which I use in my living room surround sound system. I also have a Hafler amp that I’m having upgraded by Musical Concepts for my main 2 channel system.


----------



## gregfisk (Aug 10, 2021)

dafox said:


> What music source/medium do most use now? I've got about 700 cd's sitting in boxes and listen to steaming music now.


I suggest you pick up a used Mac mini and put all of your cds on a hard drive. Copy them all lossless and you will always have all of your music at your fingertips.


----------



## gregfisk (Aug 10, 2021)

Michi said:


> When the first iPod with a 160 GB drive came out, I caved in because I could fit all of my CDs (north of 500) on it as high bit rate rips. Then I spent a few weeks ripping and tagging everything, a few disks at a time. It was worth it, even though it was a lot of work.


I have two of those iPods and use a docking station at my beach cabin. It’s a great way to bring your music with you and if you burn them all lossless the sound is great.


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 10, 2021)

LostHighway said:


> At the midfi end of the market certain Marantz, Pioneer, and JVC models had a following but I'd have to do some research as I don't recall which specific models. The OPPO universal players supposedly sound okay but I've never heard one playing CDs (as opposed to DVDs or Blu-rays). The Rega CD players weren't bad, although not to my taste, and not always paragons of reliability. I'm not sure how well supported they may be.


My Oppo is every bit as 'good' as my now-defunct AudioNote CD player. DACs are at the point now where even some sub $100 units far exceed what can be heard.

After close to 40 years of being interested in audio, I am happy to be at a point where I can have a very transparent -- and inexpensive -- source and a very transparent amp. I no longer want my components to have their own 'color' that needs to be mixed and matched. I'd rather have a system that is true to the recorded material (with the exception of the loudspeakers, where this is still a bit out of reach), and when that material was poorly recorded deal with it via eq. Right now I am focusing on a system for my wife, then I am going to improve my son's system. After that I am going to seriously consider selling my Bryston amp, buying another Purifi, and pocketing the couple thousand $ in savings.


----------



## LostHighway (Aug 10, 2021)

dafox said:


> Thank you for the info and recommendations. What would you recommend in the $300 range?



For ≤$300 I would forget about used/vintage and just buy new. Something like a Panasonic UB420 universal player will probably do a decent job with CDs. If you want a decent dedicated CD player maybe the Yamaha CD S300. It is discontinued but you should be able to still find some stock if you search.


----------



## MarcelNL (Aug 11, 2021)

I was trying to say 'pickup a used Cd/DVD/BluRay player at a thrift store'


----------



## dafox (Aug 14, 2021)

Matus said:


> I plan to stream from Spotify (I know I know, not a full CD quality) as I have been using it for a while, so that will be a starting point for me. I did convert some 100 CDs to MP3, but most of that is available via streaming services anyhow.


I see where they are going to begin offering a cd quality tier.


----------



## dafox (Aug 14, 2021)

LostHighway said:


> Define how vintage you are looking for and what you're prepared to spend. The players from the 1980s and early-to-mid 1990s all had substantial sonic problems. The laser and the drive sled will fail eventually on all CD players and finding replacements can be difficult if not impossible. The Wadia 830, circa late 1990s, was first semi-affordable CD player that I thought sounded relatively good (approaching analogue quality) and they were solidly built. The Ayre CX-7 came along a few years later and was sonically better yet. Ayre has had a history of excellent product support but most of high end audio is a dying field these days so I make no guarantees for the future. I would avoid California Audio Labs players because of reliability concerns, they also didn't sound quite as good as the Wadia or Ayre. The Theta Miles also didn't sound as good (more closed in) as the Wadia or the Ayre but it was well built. All these are likely to be around $1k - $1.5k used.
> 
> At the midfi end of the market certain Marantz, Pioneer, and JVC models had a following but I'd have to do some research as I don't recall which specific models. The OPPO universal players supposedly sound okay but I've never heard one playing CDs (as opposed to DVDs or Blu-rays). The Rega CD players weren't bad, although not to my taste, and not always paragons of reliability. I'm not sure how well supported they may be.


Thanks for the heads up on the wadia and Ayre, what dont you like about the Regas?


----------



## tcmx3 (Aug 14, 2021)

LostHighway said:


> Most of my stereo system dates from the late 1990s to the mid-2000s but I don't really consider that "vintage". Vintage audio to me references the late 1950s through the mid-1960s: value/tube amps, idler drive turntables like the Thorens TD-124 or Garrard 301, and horn loudspeakers (Altec, Klipsch,...). Perhaps the dwindling numbers of us still interested in large footprint component audio from the 1950 through the 2000s might be more properly lumped together as dinosaur audio enthusiasts. I almost never encounter anyone under 50 interested in this type of audio systems. I do meet people under 50 who have relatively expensive systems but those systems are almost entirely built around headphone listening rather than loudspeakers and have a much smaller physical footprint. If they own loudspeakers at all they tend to be KEF Q50 size or smaller.
> I'm pressed for time right now but I'd be happy to return to this later.



just a thought for us younger folks.

ok first of all as it happens I own a Thorens turntable (though a td-125 mk ii rather than the probably more desirable 124). for a while I owned all the requisite gear too, including some nice vintage speakers. and I love that stuff, but honestly I really just prefer powered monitors, a DAC and my Tidal subscription these days.

but I dont know a single other person who's into this sort of stuff that isnt a musician. most of the folks I know if theyve spent more than 100 dollars on their audio, like you say, are using headphones. 

but there is kind of an obvious answer to why: people my age (30 and change) who would be buying this stuff are by and large poor. high end systems are expensive, and a really significant portion of us with money are in tech, where things are going to skew towards modern audio because well if you're a techie vintage audio is a super niche interest. far less common, in my experience working in tech, than finding someone who is into watches, guitars, cars, that sort of thing.

add to that that I personally feel my modest Adam Audio monitors deliver a better sound quality than my old rig and together cost less than my last amp... Im not keen to cart around tons of expensive vintage gear anymore. I dumped that stuff and dont really miss it. 

when I buy a house I will probably treat a room and go ahead and pull my turntable out of its box. but like most people my age, that's probably 20 years away due to the realities of working these days where I might spend only 2 or 3 years in a place before I have to leave.


----------



## Matus (Aug 14, 2021)

Vinyls are very romantic, but as the joke goes: “I got into vinyl for 2 reasons: the cost and the inconvenience”


----------



## Bobby2shots (Aug 15, 2021)

Empire Troubadour 598 turntable w/Empire tone arm, Shure V-15 type II Improved cartridge.
Oracle Delphi Mk.II turntable w/Pierre Lurne tone arm, and Ikedi moving coil cartridge.
Three Quad Model 33(?) power amps.
S.A.E. (Scientific Audio Engineering) A501 power amp, P101 pre-amp ,E101 EQ, and T101 tuner (U.S.A.)
Mordaunt-Short Signifer loudspeakers.(U.K.)
Velodyne ULD-15 active subwoofer (U.S.A.)
Revox B-226 CD player (Swiss)
FM Acoustics 240 Thermo-Quad A-stage pre-amp w/ FM Acoustics head amp for moving coil cartridges.(Swiss)
Magnum DynaLab FT-101 Analogue FM Tuner and FM 205 Signal Sleuth (Canada)
Spendor SA-3 active loudspeakers (U.K.)
three sets of B&W 101 2-way loudspeakers (U.K.)
Monitor-Audio 2-way bookshelf loudspeakers (U.K.)
Stax SR-5 electrostatic headphones. (Japan)
AKG 702 Reference headphones (Austria)
Teac 10" X-1000R(??) reel-to-reel tape recorder.
Plus my pro-audio gear (P/A systems) Roughly 17.000 watts in active loudspeakers from Yorkville Sound (Canada) six NX-55P's, four EF-500's, two U15P's, two LS-720P 15" subs, and two LS-801P 18" subs
6 consoles ranging from 8-channel to 24-channel boards, analogue and digital.(Soundcraft (U.K.), Allen & Heath (U.K.), and PreSonus. (U.S.A.)
dBX 1231 E.Q.
Rane HC-6 six-channel headphone console
Alesis ADAT HD-24
Alesis ADAT BRC controller
Computer speakers by Logitech 400w sub and 4 active satellites
Altec-Lansing computer speakers w/sub and 2 satellites.
Pioneer Elite Lazervision player

I think that's it. May have forgotten a couple.

Oh yes, a Sansui mixing console w/ integrated recorder. Sansui WS-X1
and, a Numark KMX-02 dj CD changer.
I previously had Bose 901's and late 60's Marantz amp, pre-amp. and tuner which were stolen after someone broke in.

And finally (I promise) a pair of Adam A-7 Active Studio Monitors.

Oooops, roughly 70 microphones, some for "Live", some for studio, and some for jams. Also the snakes and cables that go along with those. (mics are mostly AKG, Sennheiser, ElectroVoice and Shure. Some for instruments, some for voice).


----------



## Bobby2shots (Aug 22, 2021)

Bobby2shots said:


> Empire Troubadour 598 turntable w/Empire tone arm, Shure V-15 type II Improved cartridge.
> Oracle Delphi Mk.II turntable w/Pierre Lurne tone arm, and Ikedi moving coil cartridge.
> Three Quad Model 33(?) power amps.
> S.A.E. (Scientific Audio Engineering) A501 power amp, P101 pre-amp ,E101 EQ, and T101 tuner (U.S.A.)
> ...


 A few more I forgot,
Heil PR35 vocal mic
Crown CM311-A wireless headset mic
Oktava MK-012-10 Stereo - Pair condenser mics


----------



## tcmx3 (Aug 22, 2021)

Mics are a whole separate matter. 

They have personalities and while I almost never do vintage stuff these days in any hobby I do not believe anything has eclipsed the RCA 44 for recording the human voice to my personal taste.


----------



## Bobby2shots (Aug 23, 2021)

tcmx3 said:


> Mics are a whole separate matter.
> 
> They have personalities and while I almost never do vintage stuff these days in any hobby I do not believe anything has eclipsed the RCA 44 for recording the human voice to my personal taste.



Yes, they do have personalities.,, the right mic, the right voice, in the right environment, can produce magic.

While I can appreciate those beautiful old ribbon mics, they just were just not right tool for most "Live sound" applications, which is what I was doing. They were very sensitive, but far too delicate and fragile for modern "Live" performance scenarios. In a sound-booth or in the studio though,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,wow.


----------



## MarcelNL (Aug 27, 2021)

I recently ran into one of the famous 'Hitler mic's', and could only barely resist buying it (mainly because I have no need for a mike whatsoever).


----------

